# Wow, yall told me it was harmless -.-



## Darkwing (Nov 14, 2009)

Remember my Swine Flu Shot thread 1-2 weeks earlier?

Well I got the swine flu vaccination today, okay, well, it was scary, because on my way there, I saw someone being rushed out of the auditorium in a wheelchair because he had a seizure from the Swine Flu shot!

While I was waiting to get the vaccine, I heard someone asking someone else if they were alright in a very panicked tone, he got rushed out, too, turns out he had a severe reaction to the shot, too.

A total of 17 people got seizures from the shot, 2 people passed out from the shot, and 1 person got a very nasty infection from the shot.

I got these statistics 2 hours after they began bringing out the shots. And they were handing out the shots for 7 hours. So imagine how high these statistics may have spiked over time!

I am just telling yall, depending on what I observed while taking the shot and everything, the shot seems relatively harmless, but it seems to be harming quite a few bit of people at the same time. While I was there, about 2-3 people had to be rushed out because of severe reactions to the shot.

As far as I know, I don't really think that severe reactions to shots aren't really common like that.

So, yeah, discuss, and care to share some stories of what went on when you were taking the vaccine.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmm.

Allergies...?


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 14, 2009)

They're fucking fine. They're freaking out because they see others getting sick. 

Mass Hysteria is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> They're fucking fine. They're freaking out because they see others getting sick.
> 
> Mass Hysteria is a beautiful thing.



Hmm... My dad told me the same thing. Although it was still pretty scary seeing people getting rushed out like that.

Interesting theory, actually, everyone in the room was freaking out about the shot, y'know, my community is full of those dumbass conspiracy theorists.

Although, this shot was a big boost for my self-esteem, the football team was required to take it, and when they saw that one person get rushed out of the room they pussed out and went back to class. I stayed and took the shot, I mean, wow, I got more balls than the football team.

But the football team is eventually gonna get called down again and they will have no choice but to take the shot soo... yeah, I am really trying to find front seat to watch that.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> They're fucking fine. They're freaking out because they see others getting sick.
> 
> Mass Hysteria is a beautiful thing.


So fucking beautiful.

It's hilarious when they find out that nothing was actually wrong.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> They're fucking fine. They're freaking out because they see others getting sick.
> 
> Mass Hysteria is a beautiful thing.


It's times like these I wish I was a doctor.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> They're fucking fine. They're freaking out because they see others getting sick.



Lol, this is true.

Fake a cough during class, and everyone flips the fuck out. Funny as Hell.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2009)

Like PR said, it's just the mind control agents for the new world order mass hysteria. When the mind gets worked up enough, it does exactly this.

Anyway, my vaccine story:
The doctor plunged the cold, sharp steel into my shoulder; I could feel the sharp twinge of pain shooting into the muscle. There was a little pressure as he forced the liquid into my body, and removed the needle. He wiped what little blood seeped from the puncture, and the area felt a little sore for about 5 minutes. Afterward, I drove up the street to Burger King and had myself a Jr. Whopper with fries and a Dr. Pepper. The food was delicious and the drink, refreshing.


----------



## Revy (Nov 14, 2009)

hahaha calm down.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

lawl just deal with it.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lawl just deal with it.


3900 PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY DIED FROM SWINE FLU IN THE US, THIS IS NOT A LAUGHING MATTER.  THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.  THE APOCALYPSE IS UPON US.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 14, 2009)

Revy said:


> hahaha calm down.



Lol, if you read your sig after, the post makes an epic turn.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> 3900 PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY DIED FROM SWINE FLU IN THE US, THIS IS NOT A LAUGHING MATTER.  THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.  THE APOCALYPSE IS UPON US.


... That happens with every Flu,


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 14, 2009)

Did a quick search: You're full of shit.
No seizures, no adverse side effects, no issues at all.

Either you, or they were full of shit.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> *Mass Hysteria* is a beautiful thing.





NewfDraggie said:


> Either you, or *they were full of shit*.



Grabbin' Pills.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Did a quick search: You're full of shit.
> No seizures, no adverse side effects, no issues at all.
> 
> Either you, or they were full of shit.


no notes of it where made in the media BECAUSE HARSH REACTIONS TO VACCINES ALWAYS HAPPEN.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 14, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Did a quick search: You're full of shit.
> No seizures, no adverse side effects, no issues at all.
> 
> Either you, or they were full of shit.



Sooo, hmmm... Interesting I could've sworn that...

Okay, well, I didn't include this yet, but after you take the shot, you have to sit in front of the nurse for 15 minutes to check whether or not you will get a bad reaction to the vaccine.

Could it be possible that these people got seizures/passes out/etc. because they got nervous or something while waiting and triggered some sort of placebo effect?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 14, 2009)

itt: pricks of many types


im hilarious


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Could it be possible that these people got seizures/passes out/etc. because they got nervous or something while waiting and triggered some sort of placebo effect?



More like "hey, I wonder if I could get out of a week of school if I faked a reaction?"


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> More like "hey, I wonder if I could get out of a week of school if I faked a reaction?"



Shit, great idea.

I could definitely see people in my school doing that.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Nov 14, 2009)

Too bad the shot has mercury in it..
Hey, wait, isn't mercury poisoness?

Holy crap!
=O


----------



## Runefox (Nov 14, 2009)

Sigh. Even discounting the whole "OH MY GOD THE VACCINE IS REALLY MIND CONTROL" or whatever the hell people think about it, the whole point behind a vaccine isn't necessarily to magically prevent you from getting the swine flu - The whole point is so that you _do_ get it - in a limited (hopefully deactivated) quantity so that your body has a chance to build antibodies to fight off an infection much the same way as it does to prevent reinfection after a cold or flu. Therefore, your body's reaction will likely be similar to the reaction it might give had you actually become infected to begin with, hence the sickness. This is how vaccines work - Does nobody understand that? It's not just some whimsical mixture of chemicals that magically makes the Swine Flu go away, the virus is actually present. In some people, this causes negative reactions, but generally is a lot less severe than actually getting the full-blown H1N1.



> Could it be possible that these people got seizures/passes out/etc. because they got nervous or something while waiting and triggered some sort of placebo effect?


No, it's really their brain rebooting after the nanomachines reprogrammed them to recognize Obama as dictator for life and wiring them to have the never-ending urge to invade Canada, have homosexual relations, and burn bibles.

In that order. In other words, it turned them into furries.


----------



## Azure (Nov 14, 2009)

peop;l,mraew arew wsuch pissies/


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 14, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Sooo, hmmm... Interesting I could've sworn that...
> 
> Okay, well, I didn't include this yet, but after you take the shot, you have to sit in front of the nurse for 15 minutes to check whether or not you will get a bad reaction to the vaccine.
> 
> Could it be possible that these people got seizures/passes out/etc. because they got nervous or something while waiting and triggered some sort of placebo effect?



That's standard, because if you're allergic to what's in it you'll die. So they monitor you for a few minutes to make sure.


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 14, 2009)

It is exactly the fucking same as a normal flu shot for fucks sake. Every investigation into the shot and its mother has said as much. 

Something else was clearly going on there; or that guy was literally the one in a million that have a serious allergic reaction.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

See, the Swine Flu shot is actually not to protect people from Swine Flu, but it is to identify Terrorists.

Everyone knows Muslims are allergic to bacon, so anyone reacting severely to the shot must be reacting to the pork content.

QED


----------



## Vikar (Nov 14, 2009)

I have my shot, and I feel fine. Should I begin spouting imperialist propaganda while having seizures and being called a terrorist, I shall inform FA immediately.


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

me too


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 14, 2009)

Runefox said:


> No, it's really their brain rebooting after the nanomachines reprogrammed them to recognize Obama as dictator for life and wiring them to have the never-ending urge to invade Canada, have homosexual relations, and burn bibles.
> 
> In that order. In other words, it turned them into furries.



This made me lol, I am so sigging this xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 14, 2009)

I HAVE TO WAIT HALF A YAER FROM NOW TO GET THE SHOT.
This is israel, sick people first.
Two PLUS Two is ten....IN BASE FOUR I'M FINE.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

It's their mind, not their matter, etc.

Plus there's weird ass side effects to every kind of vaccine.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's their mind, not their matter, etc.
> 
> Plus there's weird ass *side effects* to every kind of vaccine.


 For example:
Brain damage.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

Like rampant patriotism.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 14, 2009)

the swine flu has been blown out of propotion, first you have the people saying its end of days and we will all die, then they praise this magic vaccine that suddenly, was there. now they are saying that the vaccine dosent work and is a lie. besides, the spanish flu was way worse.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

Everything Spanish is worse.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 14, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Everything *that stems from the* Spanish is worse.



fix'd.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2009)

I died after having it :[


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 14, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I died after having it :[



OH SNAP, GHOSTS ON THE INTERNET, WHAT IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> OH SNAP, GHOSTS ON THE INTERNET, WHAT IS THIS SHIT?



and just think

there is porn of it


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 14, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Remember my Swine Flu Shot thread 1-2 weeks earlier?
> 
> Well I got the swine flu vaccination today, okay, well, it was scary, because on my way there, I saw someone being rushed out of the auditorium in a wheelchair because he had a seizure from the Swine Flu shot!
> 
> ...


 
Same thing happened in 1976. Gullian-Barre Syndrome is also a side effect for some people. My dad was vaccinated in the 70's (because he was in the army), and actually caught Swine Flu as a result. It passed through my school, and I was one of the many kids who came down sick. But, I don't have Asthma, I am in good Cardio-Respiratory strength, and I don't smoke like a Russian, and thus I was only sick for about 5 days... 3 of which I went to school, 2 of which were the weekend, and all 5 days of which I had chugged Theraflu every morning.


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> For example:
> Brain damage.


But among furries, it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> and just think
> 
> there is porn of it



ghost porn, ive got worse, Rosie O'Donnel.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 14, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> See, the Swine Flu shot is actually not to protect people from Swine Flu, but it is to identify Terrorists.
> 
> Everyone knows Muslims are allergic to bacon, so anyone reacting severely to the shot must be reacting to the pork content.
> 
> QED



Umm.... One of my friends is a Muslim, he took the shot and got out completely fine. 

Myth Busted, beeyatch.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 14, 2009)

WHAT DID I SAY?

*WHAT THE FUCK WAS I TELLING YOU GUYS.*


----------



## Nargle (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> They're fucking fine. They're freaking out because they see others getting sick.
> 
> Mass Hysteria is a beautiful thing.



Whoa, people can fake seizures and even fool paramedics? I didn't know that.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Whoa, people can fake seizures and even fool paramedics? I didn't know that.



Yeah, actually. Mass Hysteria can be almost any symptom.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Yeah, actually. Mass Hysteria can be almost any symptom.



Awesome, I'm gonna shoot some wings out of my back, wait a minute while I activate my mass hysteria powers.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Awesome, I'm gonna shoot some wings out of my back, wait a minute while I activate my mass hysteria powers.



I never knew growing wings was a symptom.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> But among furries, it doesn't make much *difference*.


 I could just make a text meme of that.

If I hook up furry ass art in the next 3 hours I am GLaDOS.
GLaDOS kills the fact that I am a furry.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 14, 2009)

Good thing I'm perfect, or else I'd have to get that darn shot.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I never knew growing wings was a symptom.



It could be. Having your urine smell like maple syrup is a symptom of something.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It could be. Having your urine smell like maple syrup is a symptom of something.



Becoming a Canadian?


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It could be. Having your urine smell like maple syrup is a symptom of something.


Liking pancakes?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It could be. Having your urine smell like maple syrup is a symptom of something.



Diabeetus?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 14, 2009)

http://rarediseases.about.com/od/rarediseases1/a/062004.htm


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Nov 14, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> peop;l,mraew arew wsuch pissies/


Agreed! Now hand me a beer!  A quick breakdown of a virus and vaccine. A virus is made up of a protein shell, inside of this shell there is the DNA, it does not contain RNA. Upon entering a host, this most simple of life forms injects its DNA into a healthy cell, and recruits the hosts RNA to build more viral DNA, destroying the cell in the proses. A vaccine is the protein shell, devoid of any viral DNA, and thus cannot make you sick, though you may experience minor symptoms as your body reacts its presence. Alergic reactions are caused by the production of the living virus on an egg, and the chemicals used to break down and remove the viral DNA. AND there is another disease that causes yor urine to turn purple!! groovy


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 14, 2009)

Had my shot a few days ago. Feel fine. No symptoms. 

But if my penis suddenly turns inside out and starts talking to me I know I have made a wrong.


----------



## Azure (Nov 14, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Had my shot a few days ago. Feel fine. No symptoms.
> 
> But if my penis suddenly turns inside out and starts talking to me I know I have made a wrong.


If it does that, take pics.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Nov 14, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> If it does that, take pics.


yes, something I have yet to see on the internets


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Had my shot a few days ago. Feel fine. No symptoms.
> 
> But if my penis suddenly turns inside out and starts talking to me I know I have made a wrong.



What would a penis say?

"Oh fuck, I'm inside out"

"Why don't you ever touch me anymore"

"DAT ASS"


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

I hate needles so I got that nassal one.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Had my shot a few days ago. Feel fine. No symptoms.
> 
> But if my penis suddenly turns inside out and starts talking to me I know I have made a wrong.


 That'll be epic and take photos to sue the doctor


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 14, 2009)

I got the H1N1 vaccine and I'm fine. I don't think anyone at my school had any type of reaction at all.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 14, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Too bad the shot has mercury in it..
> Hey, wait, isn't mercury poisoness?
> 
> Holy crap!
> =O



Formaldehyde too! That's the same crap used you see medical subjects/objects in jars to preserve them, not to mention the chemical is a potential or is a carcinogen too.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Formaldehyde too!


And dead fetuses!


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> And dead fetuses!



Chicken ones, to be precise.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Chicken ones, to be precise.


It'll scare them more if you don't specify.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 14, 2009)

why the fuck do you think i told you guys not to get it.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why the fuck do you think i told you guys not to get it.



So that we wouldn't get faked symptoms?


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So that we wouldn't get faked symptoms?



no, i told you not to get it because it's dangerous!


----------



## Runefox (Nov 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, i told you not to get it because it's dangerous!



No more so than getting Swine Flu to begin with.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 15, 2009)

Runefox said:


> No more so than getting Swine Flu to begin with.



then you miss out on the fun of going into a crowded area.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Nov 15, 2009)

Swine flu vaccines contain thymerosal, a mercury compound used to preserve that kind of stuff.  Problems with it? highly toxic, too much for me to trust them.

Also, take in account those shots aren't for everyone to get them on, they're rather advised for the vulnerable groups.  I myself don't want to get it on; & normal flus are already more death-causing than the swine, in terms of the deathrates they induce.  Finally, like my dad says, it's best to not get oneself medicated, for it's better to endure the disease & become resistant to it (swine flu on its own doesn't worry me that much, getting weakened swine flu virus in a thymerosal-preserved vaccine does).


----------



## DarkChaos (Nov 15, 2009)

I assume you don't eat seafood, then?  A single piece of shrimp contains more mercury than the vaccine.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Nov 15, 2009)

DarkChaos said:


> I assume you don't eat seafood, then?  A single piece of shrimp contains more mercury than the vaccine.


I seldom eat seafood (mainly canned tuna, less than once per week); & I'm allergic to all crustaceans (shrimp, crabs, lobster...) & molluscs (snails, octopus, squid, oysters...).

EDIT: One difference I noticed, a shot goes directly into the bloodstream, the seafood has to be digested & absorbed for nutrition (remember there's some stuff that goes to waste, so not all of the toxics are absorbed).


----------



## Telnac (Nov 15, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Like PR said, it's just the mind control agents for the new world order mass hysteria. When the mind gets worked up enough, it does exactly this.
> 
> Anyway, my vaccine story:
> The doctor plunged the cold, sharp steel into my shoulder; I could feel the sharp twinge of pain shooting into the muscle. There was a little pressure as he forced the liquid into my body, and removed the needle. He wiped what little blood seeped from the puncture, and the area felt a little sore for about 5 minutes. Afterward, I drove up the street to Burger King and had myself a Jr. Whopper with fries and a Dr. Pepper. The food was delicious and the drink, refreshing.


OMFG, you GONNA DIE!!!

All kidding aside, There is no way this vaccine is any different than the seasonal flu vaccine, because it's made the exact same way, other than the virus it targets.  H1N1 isn't the Spanish Flu or the Avian Flu or Smallpox or the Plague.  It's just a strain of flu that no one under 80 has been exposed to.  Next year, H1N1 will be part of the regular seasonal flu shot, and no one will think twice about it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea, the vaccine's nasty, dun take it.  Swine flu, on the other hand, is a total joke


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 15, 2009)

Runefox said:


> No more so than getting Swine Flu to begin with.



funny. i got swine flu and turned out

just fine.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> funny. i got swine flu and turned out
> 
> just fine.



... As did the people who got the vaccine - Even at least 99% of those who had seizures.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd rather go through the trouble of taking a few hours to get the vaccine rather than get H1N1, infect hundreds of other people, and end up at home for two weeks with the flu.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> If it does that, take pics.


 
Promise. But only after my armpits have developed vaginas. 



Tycho said:


> What would a penis *want*?
> 
> "DAT ASS"
> 
> ...


Fix'd!



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> That'll be epic and take photos to sue the doctor


 
There was no doctor. Only a obese Middle Eastern women in her 50's with sausage fingers. ]:


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I'd rather go through the trouble of taking a few hours to get the vaccine rather than get H1N1, infect hundreds of other people, and end up at home for two weeks with the flu.



This.

It's not cool to be a Typhoid Mary.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, the vaccine's nasty, dun take it.  Swine flu, on the other hand, is a total joke



It's overhyped, but I wouldn't call it a joke.  While the normal influenza is stronger, it's still a bitch to shake off.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, the vaccine's nasty, dun take it.  Swine flu, on the other hand, is a total joke



I hope you get swine flu. Oh fuck yes that would make my week.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I hope you get swine flu. Oh fuck yes that would make my week.



Bad timing, caught it Friday two weeks ago, it was gone Wednesday.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 15, 2009)

I caught SOME sort of flu a while back I dunno if it was H1N1 though. I was having respiratory/sinus issues and a sour stomach for about a week. I had a few bad asthma scares (Doesn't help that I've been dropped from Medicaid and all of my inhalers expired) and I missed 2 days of school, but other than that it wasn't too bad. It wasn't nearly as bad as the flu I caught in 6th grade. My mom, my brother, and I were completely bedridden for over a week, with constant vomiting, sinus troubles, and high-fever induced hallucinations. We each lost at least 15-20 lbs. Now THAT really sucked.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Bad timing, caught it Friday two weeks ago, it was gone Wednesday.



Oh really, how high was your fever and for how long did it last?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh really, how high was your fever and for how long did it last?



36, and three days.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 15, 2009)

The Swine Flu is an out of season flu. It happens that we're nearing the real flu season - It's totally possible that many cases are being misdiagnosed based on symptoms alone, and I doubt that there really is a great distinction in symptoms. Its major danger is its continued presence.

That said, the vaccine is important in controlling the spread of infection and re-infection considering its impact on both economics and health.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I hope you get swine flu. Oh fuck yes that would make my week.



i got it. two weeks. i had a fever of 100 maybe one, two days tops.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

I will never take a flu vaccine cause I know I take care of myself well enough not to need one. If you want one get one but most people don't need them. Kids and seniors are the only ones who should take them IMHO. When people 16-50 take the shot it's retarded cause their immune system is working pretty damn well and they just don't want the inconvenience of getting sick and that makes me think of greedy little fucks.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> 36, and three days.


So your fever was one degree lower than normal? lolwat?


HarleyParanoia said:


> i got it. two weeks. i had a fever of 100 maybe one, two days tops.


Yeah, did you like it? You're lucky, usually it's three days to four days with a fever.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I will never take a flu vaccine cause I know I take care of myself well enough not to need one. If you want one get one but most people don't need them. Kids and seniors are the only ones who should take them IMHO. When people 16-50 take the shot it's retarded cause their immune system is working pretty damn well and they just don't want the inconvenience of getting sick and that makes me think of greedy little fucks.



No. No you can't possibly take care of yourself well enough to stop what vaccines stop. You -must- have gotten flu shots before, when you were younger. No matter how strong your immune system is or how healthy you think you are flu shots help prepare your body for what it can't naturally prevent. Small pox, for example.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> So your fever was one degree lower than normal? lolwat?



Naw, he said 36 and three days - That's 39 days of fever!



> You -must- have gotten flu shots before, when you were younger.


I've never gotten a flu shot, for the record.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah, did you like it? You're lucky, usually it's three days to four days with a fever.



didn't bother me any.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i got it. two weeks. i had a fever of 100 maybe one, two days tops.



sounds like when i had strep.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 15, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Naw, he said 36 and three days - That's 39 days of fever!
> 
> 
> I've never gotten a flu shot, for the record.



You had to of, as an infant. How else do you think you're immune to small pox and tb?
And in school you get several shots before grade three.


HarleyParanoia said:


> didn't bother me any.



Bullshit. As a human being once you get a fever nothing else feels worse. Unless you're stoned as fuck lolexplanation.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> No. No you can't possibly take care of yourself well enough to stop what vaccines stop. You -must- have gotten flu shots before, when you were younger. No matter how strong your immune system is or how healthy you think you are flu shots help prepare your body for what it can't naturally prevent. Small pox, for example.



Never gotten a flu shot and haven't had the flu in years. Small pox is different cause when you get that shot you almost definitely wont get it for the rest of your life, the flu shot doesn't work nearly as well. I've seen people get a flu shot and then have the flu a month after words and it lasts like 2 weeks rather then a few days to a week. I don't trust them. If you think how well you take care of yourself doesn't matter then take your shot, I'll be happy not getting it and not getting the flu either. I'm tired of you pro vaccination people and your "doesn't matter about [insert something]" cause every persons body isn't the same. I'm gonna let my body do it's natural thing and I bet I wont get the flu this year while tons of vaccinated people do.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> You had to of, as an infant. How else do you think you're immune to small pox and tb?
> And in school you get several shots before grade three.


Smallpox and TB have their own vaccines, moron.



> Bullshit. As a human being once you get a fever nothing else feels worse.


Try being caught on fire by ignited bacon grease. Or nearly bleeding to death because your endocrine system's more fucked up than a two-dollar duck.

Newf, I gotta thank you for providing such a valuable service to the forums, though. People who want good medical advice need only read your posts and do whatever it is you advise against.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 15, 2009)

O_O  Does anybody remember Men in Black at all?  "A person is smart.  People are dumb, panicky, dangerous animals and you know it."  Humanity (yes I dropped the H-word on you lot!) has a herd mentality in large groups, and the one person having a real problem can have a pychosomatic effect on others.  

Of course, maybe the "seizures" were from being stuck in front of a hot nurse for 15 minutes.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Smallpox and TB have their own vaccines, moron.



This made me cream my pants. :3



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Try being caught on fire by ignited bacon grease. Or nearly bleeding to death because your endocrine system's more fucked up than a two-dollar duck.
> 
> Newf, I gotta thank you for providing such a valuable service to the forums, though. People who want good medical advice need only read your posts and do whatever it is you advise against.



This also made me quite randy. :3


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Smallpox and TB have their own vaccines, moron.


Actually they're part of a generalize vaccine everybody gets, moron.


> Try being caught on fire by ignited bacon grease. Or nearly bleeding to death because your endocrine system's more fucked up than a two-dollar duck.


Yes because everybody gets a fever during those times.
What does endocrine system being fucked up have to do with bleeding to death? Plenty of people have endocrine system problems, but they're not all bleeding to death.
Moron.


> Newf, I gotta thank you for providing such a valuable service to the forums, though. People who want good medical advice need only read your posts and do whatever it is you advise against.


It's a good thing you know nothing and only the most apparent morons actually think positive of you...oh wait tpam.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This made me cream my pants. :3


Happy to help ;3



> This also made me quite randy. :3


Well, when you're hot, you're hot...



NewfDraggie said:


> Actually they're part of a generalize vaccine everybody gets, moron.


That doesn't make any sense, moron. You see, smallpox and tb don't mutate very much, if at all, while influenza's most defining trait is the speed, frequency, and variety with which it mutates.



> Yes because everybody gets a fever during those times.


The idea is that those are far worse than a fever, moron, and you are once again talking out of your ass. Do yourself and the world at large a favor and stop pretending to know anything about any art or science practiced by mankind, then quietly go back to artwhoring from your pizzabox-choked storage unit, you insipid and unconscionable waste of every chemical element required by the human body.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my stars, it has been a while since I have seen someone get REAMED so badly on FAF.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually they're part of a generalize vaccine everybody gets, moron.


Wikipedia disagrees 


			
				Newf said:
			
		

> Yes because everybody gets a fever during those times.
> What does endocrine system being fucked up have to do with bleeding to death? Plenty of people have endocrine system problems, but they're not all bleeding to death.
> Moron.


Everyone gets a fever during being on fire? You're confusing getting a fever with their body temperature being raised.  There IS a difference.  Plus, even if it was technically a fever, the burning of the skin is completely unrelated to how you feel from a fever.

The endocrine problem is part of a story that he made up about him bleeding out of his vagina and almost dying. 



			
				Newf said:
			
		

> It's a good thing you know nothing and only the most apparent morons actually think positive of you...oh wait tpam.


I never knew you thought positive of Rigor.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2009)

http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/palooka.htm

Fits him to a T right now.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

Tycho said:


> http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/palooka.htm
> 
> Fits him to a T right now.


So does that make me the kung-fu master?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So does that make me the kung-fu master?



Meh, dunno about that.

I love Flame Warriors.  Makes me smile and giggle everytime.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> It's a good thing you know nothing and only the most apparent morons actually think positive of you...oh wait tpam.



You might want to look moron up in the dictionary cause you obviously have the definition screwed up with another word.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Happy to help ;3
> 
> Well, when you're hot, you're hot...



Happy to have you help. ;3

And I'm smoken.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The idea is that those are far worse than a fever, moron, and you are once again talking out of your ass. Do yourself and the world at large a favor and stop pretending to know anything about any art or science practiced by mankind, then quietly go back to artwhoring from your pizzabox-choked storage unit, you insipid and unconscionable waste of every chemical element required by the human body.



Actually if you would so kindly learn to read you would see I didn't say a fever is the worst thing, but when you have one it feels like it is. Moron.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually if you would so kindly learn to read you would see I didn't say a fever is the worst thing, but when you have one it feels like it is. Moron.


Again, feeling like you're on fire would be worse than a fever.

ITT: Newf failflails. Hard.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Everyone gets a fever during being on fire? You're confusing getting a fever with their body temperature being raised.  There IS a difference.  Plus, even if it was technically a fever, the burning of the skin is completely unrelated to how you feel from a fever.



You totally read my post and caught my quite clear sarcasm. You totally get a fever every time you're caught on fire with bacon grease and visa versa.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Again, feeling like you're on fire would be worse than a fever.
> 
> ITT: Newf failflails. Hard.



A fever is feeling like you're on fire... being on fire also feels like you're on fire, only it's not just a feeling. And when was the last time you had a fever? When was the last time you were on fire? When was the last time you had both so you could compare which was worse at the time? lol.

What is this, fucking retarded night on FaF? Seems like nobody has comprehension capabilities tonight at all.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually if you would so kindly learn to read you would see I didn't say a fever is the worst thing, but when you have one it feels like it is. Moron.


And I maintain that you're a moron, because once you've nearly bled to death or been burned from nose to knees, a fever is _nothing._


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> A fever is feeling like you're on fire... being on fire also feels like you're on fire, only it's not just a feeling. And when was the last time you had a fever? When was the last time you were on fire? When was the last time you had both so you could compare which was worse at the time? lol.


You're retarded.  When's the last time YOU had a fever?  Mine was about a month ago.  They're not that bad.

I burned myself with a hot glue gun yesterday, and that felt MUCH worse.  That wasn't even being on fire.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> And I maintain that you're a moron, because once you've nearly bled to death or been burned from nose to knees, a fever is _nothing._



Lol no. You'll still be very weak and nothing will feel worse than that at the time. It's your body's natural reaction to a fever, you can go through hell and it'll still be the natural reaction and no amount of "toughness" will stop it. Just because you've experienced worse pain before doesn't mean pain you feel immediately isn't bad.

This is pretty basic, you see if I shoot you in the leg then I stab you a few years later in the hand I can bet that stab will hurt a -lot- despite you having felt worse before.

Body's natural reaction to pain. When you're in a lot of it, especially when deliria (fever causes mild, usually) is involved you're not thinking "I've had worse, this is fine."

ITT: Tough people who get fevers and shake them off as if they're a sneeze. Apparently.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Lol no. You'll still be very weak and nothing will feel worse than that at the time. It's your body's natural reaction to a fever, you can go through hell and it'll still be the natural reaction and no amount of "toughness" will stop it. Just because you've experienced worse pain before doesn't mean pain you feel immediately isn't bad.
> 
> This is pretty basic, you see if I shoot you in the leg then I stab you a few years later in the hand I can bet that stab will hurt a -lot- despite you having felt worse before.
> 
> ...


No one's saying that fevers don't feel bad.  We're just saying that fevers aren't the worst feeling.  

If you shot me in the leg, and then years later punched me in the nuts, I'd still maintain that being shot was worst.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're retarded.  When's the last time YOU had a fever?  Mine was about a month ago.  They're not that bad.
> 
> I burned myself with a hot glue gun yesterday, and that felt MUCH worse.  That wasn't even being on fire.



Actually I've had several fevers, but only one a few were high fevers and at the time nothing else felt worse. Unable to move, to think, or to do anything but drink bottle after bottle of water and lay there shivering.

Though I've had mild fevers which were fine, I agree with that part. Popsicle and you're set.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually I've had several fevers, but only one a few were high fevers and at the time nothing else felt worse. Unable to move, to think, or to do anything but drink bottle after bottle of water and lay there shivering.
> 
> Though I've had mild fevers which were fine, I agree with that part. Popsicle and you're set.


I've had bad fevers like that before, and I'll still maintain that physical pain is a worse feeling. 

Actually, the worst, in my opinion, are splitting headaches.  The kind where you can't even think because your head is hurting so bad.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> *A fever is feeling like you're on fire*... being on fire also feels like you're on fire, only it's not just a feeling. And when was the last time you had a fever? When was the last time you were on fire? When was the last time you had both so you could compare which was worse at the time? lol.
> 
> What is this, fucking retarded night on FaF? Seems like nobody has comprehension capabilities tonight at all.



A fever is when your internal body temperature raises above it's normal constant. (37 C or 98.6 F) Yes the name deviates from the greek _pyretos_ meaning fire but it doesn't mean you feel like you're on fire. Last I remembered my fever didn't make me feel like I was on fire.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No one's saying that fevers don't feel bad.  We're just saying that fevers aren't the worst feeling.
> 
> If you shot me in the leg, and then years later punched me in the nuts, I'd still maintain that being shot was worst.



But would that be what's on your mind after I punched you in the crotch? Is that what you'd be thinking instead of the pain? Damn you got some balls, being able to ignore all pain and compare it to past instances immediately and such. I suppose you'd say taht groin shot was nothing, too, and not even say a word about it to me.

I'd say after a while you'd think it wasn't so bad, but during the pain it's pretty fucking unbearable.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

ITT: Newf once again espouses his view that all human bodies function exactly the same way his body does. A few people tear him a new jejunum over this. Everybody else laughs at his inbred tenacity and equally inbred moronics.

And, just as a reminder, I've _been_ on fire, and comparing that to a fever is like comparing a bullet to a spitball.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> But would that be what's on your mind after I punched you in the crotch? Is that what you'd be thinking instead of the pain? Damn you got some balls, being able to ignore all pain and compare it to past instances immediately and such. I suppose you'd say taht groin shot was nothing, too, and not even say a word about it to me.
> 
> I'd say after a while you'd think it wasn't so bad, but during the pain it's pretty fucking unbearable.


Just because you wouldn't have the presence of mind to think about the worse pain doesn't mean that you would specifically think that it's the worst thing that's ever happened to you.

I'd think "Oh shit.  Fuck.  God damnit.  This hurts like a bitch", but not "OH MY GOD THIS IS THE WORST FEELING THAT'S EVER HAPPENED TO ANYONE IN HISTORY"


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I've had bad fevers like that before, and I'll still maintain that physical pain is a worse feeling.
> 
> Actually, the worst, in my opinion, are splitting headaches.  The kind where you can't even think because your head is hurting so bad.



You know that might be reason for my thinking the fever is so bad, every time I've had a high fever I had accompanying migraines (any light caused me to basically writhe in pain), vomiting, and other issues. One time I had a really high fever, strep throat, food poisoning (vomit, diarrhea), and a migraine. So I'm probably a little biased here.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm quite amused.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ITT: Newf once again espouses his view that all human bodies function exactly the same way his body does. A few people tear him a new jejunum over this. Everybody else laughs at his inbred tenacity and equally inbred moronics.
> 
> And, just as a reminder, I've _been_ on fire, and comparing that to a fever is like comparing a bullet to a spitball.



Go die in a fire then, I'm sure you'd enjoy it.
Edit: However despite possible bias I retain the fact the human body will make you feel horrible if you have certain virus' or infections, so somebody saying they had swine flu and a high fever for a day-three days and it was nothing, is still full of shit.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ITT: Newf once again espouses his view that all human bodies function exactly the same way his body does. A few people tear him a new jejunum over this. Everybody else laughs at his inbred tenacity and equally inbred moronics.
> 
> And, just as a reminder, I've _been_ on fire, and comparing that to a fever is like comparing a bullet to a spitball.



Did you know that that spitball would hit the ground at the same time as the fired bullet if they weighed exactly the same? =D



NewfDraggie said:


> Go die in a fire then, I'm sure you'd enjoy it.
> Edit: However despite possible bias I retain the fact the human body will make you feel horrible if you have certain virus' or infections, so somebody saying they had swine flu and a high fever for a day-three days and it was nothing, is still full of shit.



Feeling like nothing is an expression but I guess you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Go die in a fire then, I'm sure you'd enjoy it.


You're not even trying now? How sad.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're not even trying now? How sad.


 
Oh, he is trying.
These is the same quality arguments I have elicted from him in ages past.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Did you know that that spitball would hit the ground at the same time as the fired bullet if they weighed exactly the same? =D


In theory.  In real life, the spitball would hit first. 

Also, in theory, the mass wouldn't have to be the same.  They'd just have to be shot at the same angle.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Did you know that that spitball would hit the ground at the same time as the fired bullet if they weighed exactly the same? =D
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like nothing is an expression but I guess you can't tell the difference.



Oh so:


HarleyParanoia said:


> didn't bother me any.


Was just an expression? Oh my bad, I guess I should know all these new expressions like "doesn't bother me". Totally just an expression.


Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, the vaccine's nasty, dun take it.  Swine flu, on the other hand, is a total joke


And I suppose getting the flu and having a "high fever" for three days and calling it a total joke is just an expression, too. You know. Three days with a fever doesn't require an emergency hospital visit or anything. It's totally a joke.

Go back to introductions.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2009)

Steam scalds can hurt like a bitch too.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> And I suppose getting the flu and having a "high fever" for three days and calling it a total joke is just an expression, too. You know. Three days with a fever doesn't require an emergency hospital visit or anything. It's totally a joke.


To be completely honest, a lot of people wouldn't go to the emergency room for a high fever for three days.  I might not have during high school.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> And I suppose getting the flu and having a "high fever" for three days and calling it a total joke is just an expression, too. You know. Three days with a fever doesn't require an emergency hospital visit or anything. It's totally a joke.


Actually, it really doesn't.
You see, the flu is caused by a virus, and there are very few, if any, effective antiviral medications. So the only thing a stay at the hospital would really do is give you an adjustable bed, 13 channels, bad food, a set of scrubs, and a surprisingly large bill when you leaveoh wait, you're Canadian, so that bill doesn't even come up.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> In theory.  In real life, the spitball would hit first.
> 
> Also, in theory, the mass wouldn't have to be the same.  They'd just have to be shot at the same angle.



Mythbusters did something on it and something of the same mass will hit the ground at the same time no matter the force pushing forward. Yes they have to be at the same height when released though.



NewfDraggie said:


> Oh so:
> 
> Was just an expression? Oh my bad, I guess I should know all these new expressions like "doesn't bother me". Totally just an expression.
> 
> And I suppose getting the flu and having a "high fever" for three days and calling it a total joke is just an expression, too. You know. Three days with a fever doesn't require an emergency hospital visit or anything. It's totally a joke.



You should or you're an imbecile. And you're twisting my words by saying a high fever is a joke. It can be something serious but doesn't mean a specific person will even acknowledge it as something painful.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Actually, it really doesn't.
> You see, the flu is caused by a virus, and there are very few, if any, effective antiviral medications. So the only thing a stay at the hospital would really do is give you an adjustable bed, 13 channels, bad food, a set of scrubs, and a surprisingly large bill when you leaveoh wait, you're Canadian, so that bill doesn't even come up.



There's plenty of medications to reduce fever, however, and for three days it's stretching it. One day, fine; two days, fine; three days and you're pushing it. But I suppose money is a factor there, I'd probably still go to a clinic on the third day.

However if it's near hyperpyrexia and you don't go to an ER you'll die, but if the temp is below 39 it should be fine. I've just been hearing recorded cases of 39-40 degree fevers coming along the ride with swine flu around the world, and those do require medical attention if you have them at all, let alone for three days.

Still, you're trying to pull that "it's totally super duper" thing again, when it isn't. It's actually quite serious despite the fact you've probably had more serious issues in the past.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> There's plenty of medications to reduce fever, however, and for three days it's stretching it. One day, fine; two days, fine; three days and you're pushing it. But I suppose money is a factor there, I'd probably still go to a clinic on the third day.
> 
> However if it's near hyperpyrexia and you don't go to an ER you'll die, but if the temp is below 39 it should be fine. I've just been hearing recorded cases of 39-40 degree fevers coming along the ride with swine flu around the world, and those do require medical attention if you have them at all, let alone for three days.
> 
> Still, you're trying to pull that "it's totally super duper" thing again, when it isn't. It's actually quite serious despite the fact you've probably had more serious issues in the past.


Newf, not everybody's as weak as you clearly are. Deal with it.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Newf, not everybody's as weak as you clearly are. Deal with it.



Yeah, you'd totally be able to survive hyperpyrexia without medical attention. lol.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah, you'd totally be able to survive hyperpyrexia without medical attention. lol.



Well seeing as we where talking about high fevers and you jumped to extremely high fevers this argument is becoming as retarded as you. and it's possible. Last fever I had was pushing 106 and I took Ibprofine and it lowered to 103.5 so yeah...


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually I was talking about high fevers to begin with, you people were talking about low fevers. Swine flu is present with an immediate mild and rising to high fever that lasts between two and three days with other flu-like symptoms occurring shorting after the fever begins. This isn't a mild fever, it's considered a high fever. 

This is why a perfectly healthy college student was killed by it as was a perfectly healthy teenage girl. It's not harmful if you get the vaccine, at least it shouldn't be, and like the normal flu it shouldn't be harmful even without the vaccine. However if you get a high fever and shrug it off as if it's nothing you may end up in serious, critical condition. And despite how stupid you people like to act I still feel like urging you to visit a free clinic at the least if you have a three day fever.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> *Actually I was talking about high fevers to begin with*, you people were talking about low fevers. Swine flu is present with an immediate mild and rising to high fever that lasts between two and three days with other flu-like symptoms occurring shorting after the fever begins. This isn't a mild fever, it's considered a high fever.
> 
> This is why a perfectly healthy college student was killed by it as was a perfectly healthy teenage girl. It's not harmful if you get the vaccine, at least it shouldn't be, and like the normal flu it shouldn't be harmful even without the vaccine. However if you get a high fever and shrug it off as if it's nothing you may end up in serious, critical condition. And despite how stupid you people like to act I still feel like urging you to visit a free clinic at the least if you have a three day fever.



hyperpyrexia is an extremely high fever greater then 105.8 F or 41 C. :/

You're the stupid one here for being so paranoid and so incorrect.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually I was talking about high fevers to begin with, you people were talking about low fevers. Swine flu is present with an immediate mild and rising to high fever that lasts between two and three days with other flu-like symptoms occurring shorting after the fever begins. This isn't a mild fever, it's considered a high fever.
> 
> This is why a perfectly healthy college student was killed by it as was a perfectly healthy teenage girl.


Anecdotal fallacy. Give statistics or give up.



> And despite how stupid you people like to act I still feel like urging you to visit a free clinic at the least if you have a three day fever.


Wow, you're _so_ magnanimous. Unfortunately, we don't have free clinics in the USA, moron. At least, we don't have any worth going to that I've heard of.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> hyperpyrexia is an extremely high fever greater then 105.8 F or 41 C. :/
> 
> You're the stupid one here for being so paranoid and so incorrect.



Way to look up a new term, I said near hyperyrexia actually. And yeah, if you get hyperpyrexia it's serious, too. High fever is only one or two degrees away from it, as I said I've heard swine flu can cause a 39-40 degree temp which is pretty much considered Hyperpyrexia at that time and medical attention should be sought after. But no, I suppose I'm just weak because a fever can kill you so easily and such.


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Anecdotal fallacy. Give statistics or give up.


Statistics of what?
http://pediatrics.about.com/od/swineflu/a/409_symptoms.htm ?
http://www.medicinenet.com/swine_flu/page10.htm#glance ?
http://www.articlesbase.com/disease...fy-the-symptoms-of-swine-flu-h1n1-928350.html ?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swine_influenza

You looking for temp levels because they vary, most are 100 or above. I don't know the ceiling, it seems between 100 and 103 is most common but I see cases of 104 and even 105.


> Wow, you're _so_ magnanimous. Unfortunately, we don't have free clinics in the USA, moron. At least, we don't have any worth going to that I've heard of.


Actually you do have free clinics in the USA, hence the term free clinic. They're all free here, and in a lot of 1st world nations they're free. Not saying it's US only, but that's where it's most frequently used and the term originated in the USA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_clinic


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Double post, my bad.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Way to look up a new term, I said *near* hyperyrexia actually. And yeah, if you get hyperpyrexia it's serious, too. High fever is only one or two degrees away from it, as I said I've heard swine flu can cause a 39-40 degree temp which is pretty much considered Hyperpyrexia at that time and medical attention should be sought after. But no, I suppose I'm just weak because a fever can kill you so easily and such.





NewfDraggie said:


> *Yeah, you'd totally be able to survive hyperpyrexia without medical attention. lol.*



I see differently from this post. I see one post where you say near but if that's true then this next one is void completely. And near hyperpyrexia will not necessarily kill you as that other post states. You're saying one thing then uping your previous posts meaning to prove a false point.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I see differently from this post. I see one post where you say near but if that's true then this next one is void completely. And near hyperpyrexia will not necessarily kill you as that other post states. You're saying one thing then uping your previous posts meaning to prove a false point.



Now you're intentionally trying to twist my words around.
Let me see if I can correct you bastardization of reading:


NewfDraggie said:


> However if it's *near hyperpyrexi*a and you don't go to an ER you'll die, *but if the temp is below 39 it should be fine*. I've just been hearing recorded cases of* 39-40 degree* fevers coming along the ride with swine flu around the world, and those do require medical attention if you have them at all, let alone for three days.



Was my post, you can go read it all, then I had a reply: 


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Newf, not everybody's as weak as you clearly are. Deal with it.


To which I replied, and it's right up there^ you can read all of this in sequence:


NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah, you'd totally be able to survive hyperpyrexia without medical attention. lol.


You yourself looked up the definition of hyperpyrexia and posted the exact temperature requirements, and when I said near hyperpyrexia I also added 39-40. What were the exact requirements for a fever to be considered hyperpyrexia? Oh that's right:


pheonix said:


> hyperpyrexia is an extremely high fever greater then 105.8 F or 41 C. :/


Nice reading, bro. Go back to introductions.

Oh and I'm not paranoid, I just think that those who are underestimating this flue are morons and those overestimating it are as well. My advice is fairly simple, get the vaccine if it's being given to you but don't go out of your way to get it, hell I don't have it because here in Canada elderly and children are priority and I can wait; keep your hands clean, don't touch shit and then put your fingers on food, in your mouth, or near other peoples food or mouths (lol); if you catch, or know somebody who has caught H1N1, keep away from everybody/them. 

Here you're given ten days leave from work places and schools without the requirement of a note in most cases, simply because requiring a note takes time to get one and that's time you could be spreading the virus around. You should know that before symptoms are noticeable you're able to spread the virus around, it takes about three or so days after catching H1N1 before a fever would start and show you're sick. After you know, or at least think you know you have the swine flu you should stay at home until two days after it's past, seeing as you're still contagious at that time.

This doesn't just go for H1N1 but anything else contagious as well, it's not paranoia but instead just the normal way to go with this pandemic and others of similar nature.


----------



## selkie (Nov 16, 2009)

Nothing bad happened at the place I got vaccines at. No incidents. 
Maybe the place wasn't sanitary, or they were just worked up, like somebody else said.

Or you guys got a bad batch.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

selkie said:


> Or you guys got a bad batch.



Never thought of that one, though it's highly unlikely with the precautions then take it's still possible I suppose. My money is still on mass paranoia.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Now you're intentionally trying to twist my words around.
> Let me see if I can correct you bastardization of reading:
> 
> 
> ...



Well hey guess what? You still said near it then tried a comback of "if you had it" after she made her post. 

Flus are only serious if you're unhealthy (meaning your immune system is not as efficient as others) or you just don't take any precausions whatsoever. You are paranoid. Good for you if it doesn't cost shit to get vaccinated cause many other places it does and most can do without it but get it anyways and some end up sicker then they would've been regularly. Vaccines just let the flu change faster in my eyes. It's just like infections. We used to have a great hold above infections but with all the advances staff infection (which is more tolerant to our meds for infection) comes out of nowhere and starts to run ramped but what happened to it? It went from an "epidemic" to something that rarely happens. H1N1 is the same god damn thing. A lot of people caught it and then it died down. Every sickness has an explosion in cases before those numbers start to run a common course. Vaccines that can be as harmful as good should only be taken by kids and seniors and I'll stand by that point. If you catch the flu and need to be hospitalized then you need to stop being such a twit and take care of yourself. How healthy you are has a big factor on how hard a flu effects you if it effects you at all. If you want to argue about that then you're a simpleton. You just want to be right somewhere cause you are wrong just about everywhere else in this thread. 

All that's commen sense/courtesy but doesn't mean you're going to catch it


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 16, 2009)

Between three people the word "moron" was used 14 times, and with few exceptions was the only insult used. Talk about your lack of variation. 

And yes I did count. :\


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Between three people the word "moron" was used 14 times, and with few exceptions was the only insult used. Talk about your lack of variation.
> 
> And yes I did count. :\



I used Imbecile too. :3


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 16, 2009)

EDIT: I keep on pressing some random ass button that makes a quick post before it is done. It annoys me so. 

But yeah anyway I missed that one


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> EDIT: I keep on pressing some random ass button that makes a quick post before it is done. It annoys me so.
> 
> But yeah anyway I missed that one



Alt+S? And I didn't think you would.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy fucking run-on sentence, I can't even understand what you're trying to get across there pheonix. Something about h1n1 dieing down and not being a problem, when it's actually still increasing and deaths are occurring in perfectly healthy people, though rare as that is.

And washing your hands is totally paranoia.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Holy fucking run-on sentence, I can't even understand what you're trying to get across there pheonix. Something about h1n1 dieing down and not being a problem, when it's actually still increasing and deaths are occurring in perfectly healthy people, though rare as that is.
> 
> And washing your hands is totally paranoia.



A run on sentence has very few periods which my post has plenty. And H1N1 deaths have decreased since it's explosion a few months back. The deaths always get added to the toll which make it increase but we're talking about an average monthly death rate which has lowered significantly. 

I said it's common sense/courtesy to do such knucklehead. All people who don't do it don't get sick but doing it reduces your chances of getting sick with anything.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

It's actually just called hygiene.

Throwing in periods doesn't make this:


> Good for you if it doesn't cost shit to get vaccinated cause many other places it does and most can do without it but get it anyways and some end up sicker then they would've been regularly


not a run-on, but I digress; it's pointless to nit-pick your grammar when my own isn't perfection. But I can make fun of your reading skills. ;3


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> It's actually just called hygiene.
> 
> Throwing in periods doesn't make this:
> 
> not a run-on, but I digress; it's pointless to nit-pick your grammar when my own isn't perfection. But I can make fun of your reading skills. ;3



Which is common sense/courtesy, you don't have to do it but it makes sense too.

Oh no! I made one sentence longer then the others. You made it seem like the whole thing was some long sentence you couldn't understand, which even if it was, is beyond me. Go ahead and make fun of my reading skills. I'm drunk so oh shit! I'll make reading mistakes somewhere. I still know that many things you've said here are insignificant and based off paranoia.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I still know that many things you've said here are insignificant and based off paranoia.


Such as?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Such as?



If you can't tell then there's no need for me too keep posting. You hold these things you've said as "truth" then have fun with your "truth."


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> If you can't tell then there's no need for me too keep posting. You hold these things you've said as "truth" then have fun with your "truth."



So basically "I don't know, I made it up in hopes people would listen to me and not you, discrediting anything you have to say" with a few neeiner neeiner's. Lolok.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> So basically "I don't know, I made it up in hopes people would listen to me and not you, discrediting anything you have to say" with a few neeiner neeiner's. Lolok.



Whatever you want to believe. I'm not wasting anymore of my time with this. Try and make me look like an ass idc. People will read everything and know and that's all that matters.


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2009)

Know what I think? I think Darkwing is the worst poster on this forum ever.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2009)

GUISE I'M GOING TO THE DOCTOR TODAY

GONNA SPREAD ME SOME VIRUSES


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Between three people the word "moron" was used 14 times, and with few exceptions was the only insult used. Talk about your lack of variation.
> 
> And yes I did count. :\


I used "insipid and unconscionable waste of every chemical element required by the human body", so fuck you :V


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait

I'M NOT GOING TODAY

I'M GOING ON THURSDAY

BRB H1N1 AND DEATH


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 16, 2009)

ILU RATTE


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

The flu virus tried infecting me today, but I was like "NOT TODAY, MOTHAFUCKA!!" and kicked it in the protein coat.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Know what I think? I think Darkwing is the worst poster on this forum ever.



How flattering. This post will go on the fridge.

*Sticks to fridge*


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Mythbusters did something on it and something of the same mass will hit the ground at the same time no matter the force pushing forward. Yes they have to be at the same height when released though.


It doesn't matter what the force pushing forward is.  You could drop marble and shoot out a marble horizontally and they'd still hit at the same time.

The problem with the bullet and the spitball is the lift generated (no matter how little it is) and even the curvature of the Earth, if you're being completely technical.


----------

